# 8 TB Festplatte braucht zum Formatieren fast 20 Stunden



## T-MAXX (1. November 2018)

Hallo,

ist das normal oder liegt das am Rechner?

Gute 20 Stunden hatte es gedauert bis das Teil fertig war.
Gibt´s da ein Tool das dies schneller erledigt?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (1. November 2018)

Womit formatierst du? 
Schnellformatierung geht schnell. Aber eine normale Formatierung dauert schon etwas länger.


----------



## T-MAXX (1. November 2018)

Habe das über Windows cmd gemacht, damit ich die Prozentzahl sehen kann.
Schnellformatierung geht zwar schnell, aber damit ist die HDD nicht vollständig formatiert. Da die HDD für Archiv Dateien gedacht ist, benötige ich die HDD vollständig formatiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

Wenn du echt formatierst (also tatsächlich 8 TB schreiben musst) und ich mal 150 MB/s im Mittel annehme dauerts rechnerisch 14,8 Stunden.
Wenn du noch eine tolle SMR-Festplatte hast die deutlich langsamer wird sind 20 Stunden durchaus realistisch. Da kann kein Tool was dran ändern, das haben die Platten so an sich.

Und doch, bei einer Schnellformatierung ist das Ergebnis exakt das gleiche wie bei dem 20-Stunden-Prozess wenn du die Platte selbst weiter nutzt. Eine "echte" Formatierung ist nur und ausschließlich dann sinnvoll wenn du die Platte verkaufen willst und deine alten Daten physikalisch gelöscht wissen willst (da die Schnellformatierung nur das "Inhaltsverzeichnis" löscht).


----------



## T-MAXX (1. November 2018)

Ich hatte die HDD neu gekauft. Mit QFormat hatte ich immer Probleme. Da ich im Begriff bin sensible Daten zu speichern, formatiere ich immer komplett.

Das Schnellformat sollte nicht unterschätzt werden, da nicht jeder Sektor formatiert wird und quasi überfolgen wird.
Sollte der Sektor, Spur oder Zylinder defekt sein, wird die Datei nicht richtig geschrieben und das wäre für mich bei sensiblen Daten eine Katastrophe.
Ich kenne dieses Problem noch aus der Floppy Disk Zeit.

Also muss ich beim Raid 0 mit 2x 4 TB dieselbe Zeit warten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

In der Floppydiskzeit war das auch noch ein Problem - seit etwa zwei Jahrzehnten wurde das aber gelöst. Jede Festplatte überprüft ständig ob ihre Sektoren/Schreibvorgänge erfolgreich waren oder nicht (zu erkennen an SMART-Werten wie schwebende Sektoren usw.) und jeder Sektor hat Fehlerkorrekturbits. Das Vollformatieren ist ein Relikt aus Urzeiten das heute nur noch zur Datenlöschung benötigt wird (oder um beim normalen Betrieb festgestellte schwebende Sektoren wieder in normale oder defekte einzuordnen). Ob du eine Schnell- oder eine Vollformatierung machst hat auf die "Sicherheit" der geschriebenen Daten schon seit Ewigkeiten absolut keinen Einfluss mehr.

Das was du möchtest ist ein einfaches backup&verify. Das hat auch mit RAID nichts zu tun und selbst wenn du RAID nutzen möchtest (was gegen Ausfälle schützt, aber kein Backup ist!) wäre RAID0 (Performancemaximierung bei doppelter Ausfallchance) das falsche - dann müsste es RAID1 (spiegeln) sein. (Und ein Raid0 mit 2x4TB braucht nur halb so lange wie eine 8TB-Platte...)


----------



## T-MAXX (1. November 2018)

Naja ich hatte bei einer 4 TB trotzdem das Problem, das mehrere PDF Dateien defekt waren und da nahm ich QFormat.
Nachdem Vollformat gab es keine Probleme.

Meine 8 TB HDD ist nun voll formatiert und bereit für die Datenaufnahme und dient als Endlagerstätte.

Das Raid 0, klar unsicher, mir bewusst, aber dies dient ja auch nur als Gebrauchs Archiv für tägliche Zugriff von der Kopie der 8 TB HDD.
Hatte mit Raid 0 noch nie Probleme gehabt und der Ausfall wäre nicht tragisch.


----------



## NatokWa (2. November 2018)

Statt Vollformat kann man auch schlicht Scandisk drüber jagen um evtl. vorhandene Fehler zu finden + Du könntest ja mal schreiben auf was für ner Platte du solcherlei Probleme hattest .... u.u. wars ja eine die für ihre "Zuverläßigkeit" besonders bekannt ist *g*

BTW : bei einem Vollformat werden keine Sektoren etc. mehr festgelegt , das macht das Dateisystem welches mit Q-Format innerhalb von Sekunden gelöscht + neu angelegt ist (Alternativ neu Partitionieren macht das gleiche) . Wie Alk schon sagte ist das ein Relikt vergangener Tage als es noch kein SMART etc. gab und eine Formatierung gleichzeitig das "Ins Stein meißeln" von Fehlern auf dem Laufwerk war welche von chkdsk u.a. gefunden + markiert wurden . Das läuft heutzutage GANZ anders (SMART) .


----------



## AK39 (2. November 2018)

Die 20 Stunden Vollformat haben auch Vorteile. Danach ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit schon deutlich gesunken.

Ich lasse neue Festlatten immer ein bis zweimal Vollformatieren und sehe mir danach die SMART-Werte an.
Entweder werden jetzt schon Fehler angezeigt oder die Platte ist sogar schon defekt oder du hast eine erheblich höhere Chance, dass die Platte langfristig hält.

In Festplattengeschwindigkeitstest ist auch ein guter zusätzlicher Stresstest.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. November 2018)

AK39 schrieb:


> Die 20 Stunden Vollformat haben auch Vorteile. Danach ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit schon deutlich gesunken.



Das hat aber weniger mit dem Formatieren sondern mit der Laufzeit zu tun. 

Festplatten sterben entweder in den ersten ~hundert Stunden (Produktionsfehler) oder erst nach vielen Jahren (Verschleiß) - dazwischen passiert nur sehr selten was. Die bekannte "Badewannenkurve".
Wenn du die Platte jetzt 2, 3x formatierst und sie entsprechend schon 50 Stunden gerannt ist ist die linke Flanke der Badewanne damit abgearbeitet. Das wäre sie aber auch wenn du die Platte ganz normal genutzt hättest (die Arbeitslast hat zumindest laut Statistiken der Google-Datacenter keinen statistisch signifikanten Einfluss auf die lebensdauer, sprich eine Platte die 10 Jahre hält stirbt nicht früher wenn man sie jeden Tag formatiert und hält auch nicht länger wenn sie 10 Jahre lang läuft ohne Zugriffe).


----------



## Plasmadampfer (2. November 2018)

Vollformatierung findet im Schredder statt oder mit der Spitze des Latthammers. Wofür soll das gut sein, ein Vollformat bei einer neuen Platte ? Incredible Alk hat das schon sehr gut erklärt.

Ich habe noch nie eine Platte voll formatiert, obwohl ich am C64 zwei 10 MB Festplatten hatte und im Amiga 3000T eine SCSI 100 MB Festplatte für 1.100 Mark.

Ich habe natürlich auch keine Kinderpornos drauf und muss meine Daten verstecken.


----------



## rschwertz (2. November 2018)

Wenn man nach der Langformatierung noch schwebende Sektoren hat, ist die Platte defekt. 
Ansonsten vertraut man den S.M.A.R.T Parametern - genauso wie dem Steuergerät bei der ASU.

Anmerkung:
Raid Controller machen bei der Initialisierung immer einen vollen Durchlauf (hier kann und sollte man dann die Schellformatierung auswählen).
Das Feature "Schnellinitialisierung" ermöglicht dort nur, nicht auf den Abschluss dieser Schreiborgie zu warten.
Man nimmt dann bis zu deren Abschluss teilweise drastische Geschwindigkeitseinbußen in Kauf.


----------



## T-MAXX (2. November 2018)

Das Voll-Formatieren hat jedenfalls keine Fehler ergeben. Auch wenn einige User meinen, das wäre ein altes Eisen, habe ich aber somit keine Probleme mit Datensicherheit.
Ich hatte mit Seagate und WD mit QFormat oft Probleme gehabt, auch wenn diese HDDs hochwertig sind.

Ich setze 4x WD 1 TB Blue in einem Raid 0 ein. Keine Fehler null Probleme nach Voll-Formatierung.
Und so ist das auch bei der 8 TB Seagate, auch wenn der Sicherungsdatentransfer mit 3 TB auf 8 TB 9 Stunden braucht unter Linux.

Jeder kann seine HDDs formatieren wie er will, ich bleibe beim Voll-Format, da bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite.
Festplatten sind immer in Sektoren, Spuren und Zylinder aufgeteilt. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. November 2018)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Festplatten sind immer in Sektoren, Spuren und Zylinder aufgeteilt. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.



Nein, das gibts nur mehr aus Kompatibilitätsgründen, die Plattenlogik verwendet nur LBAs.

Es gibt auch (meist ältere) User die ihre neuen HDD für einige Tage abwechselnd beschreiben und testlesen, um den Badewanneneffekt (hohe Fehlerraten zu Beginn und am Ende der Lebenszeit) abzufangen.


----------



## D0pefish (3. November 2018)

Ich schicke alle neuen HDD's vor der eigentlichen Benutzung in einen Durchsatzbenchmark und in einen schreib-lese Fehlertest. HD-Tune hat für meine externe 8 TB knapp 7 Stunden benötigt. Was ebenso wichtig ist, man sieht gleich wie warm das Gute Stück wird und kann Kühlung und Standort entsprechend gestalten. Wenn mir die Zeit verdächtig vorkäme würde ich jetzt noch einmal *schnell *mit den Gerätestandards (bzw. von der Auswahl für NTFS empfohlene) formatieren und einen Datendurchsatzbenchmark machen, um die Herstellerangaben PixDaumen zu bestätigen. 
Imho alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## chaotium (3. November 2018)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Jeder kann seine HDDs formatieren wie er will, ich bleibe beim Voll-Format, da bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite..



Du bist nirgends sicher xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2018)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Was ebenso wichtig ist, man sieht gleich wie warm das Gute Stück wird und kann Kühlung und Standort entsprechend gestalten.



Das ist auch son Punkt der bei HDDs häufig falsch gemacht wird. Bei nahezu jeder Art von Hardware ist kühler besser. Bei Festplatten NICHT.
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich das Paper von Google wieder finde wo sie das mit zigtausenden Platten getestet hatten. Jedenfalls war das Ergebnis, dass Festplatten die konstant 40°C warm waren signifikant geringere Ausfallraten zeigten als Platten, die auf 30 oder 20°C gekühlt wurden. Oberhalb von 50°C ist dagegen auch wieder (sehr) schlecht.

Weiterhin ist die Anzahl an Temperaturzyklen (also häufiges ein-/ausschalten oder große Temperaturschwankungen im Raum) wichtiger als die tatsächliche Dauerbetriebstemperatur (so lange letztere im normalen Rahmen ist).

Es gibt so viele Leute da draußen die glauben sie würden ihren Laufwerken einen Gefallen tun wenn sie sie direkt vor nem fetten Lüfter platzieren und auf 20 Grad halten im Betrieb - und genau das ist Käse, denn sinnigerweise sind solche Platten dafür auch nicht ausgelegt (denn sowas geht in üblichen HDD-Racks nunmal nicht).


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist auch son Punkt der bei HDDs häufig falsch gemacht wird. Bei nahezu jeder Art von Hardware ist kühler besser. Bei Festplatten NICHT.
> Ich muss mal schauen ob ich das Paper von Google wieder finde wo sie das mit zigtausenden Platten getestet hatten. Jedenfalls war das Ergebnis, dass Festplatten die konstant 40°C warm waren signifikant geringere Ausfallraten zeigten als Platten, die auf 30 oder 20°C gekühlt wurden. Oberhalb von 50°C ist dagegen auch wieder (sehr) schlecht.
> 
> Weiterhin ist die Anzahl an Temperaturzyklen (also häufiges ein-/ausschalten oder große Temperaturschwankungen im Raum) wichtiger als die tatsächliche Dauerbetriebstemperatur (so lange letztere im normalen Rahmen ist).
> ...



Wieder was gelernt, danke.


----------



## T-MAXX (3. November 2018)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Nein, das gibts nur mehr aus Kompatibilitätsgründen, die Plattenlogik verwendet nur LBAs.
> 
> Es gibt auch (meist ältere) User die ihre neuen HDD für einige Tage abwechselnd beschreiben und testlesen, um den Badewanneneffekt (hohe Fehlerraten zu Beginn und am Ende der Lebenszeit) abzufangen.


Trotzdem ist das nicht ganz richtig: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festplattengeometrie


----------



## D0pefish (4. November 2018)

@ Alki... klar geht es darum festzustellen, ob die HDD gegen 50° läuft. Dachtest du was anderes... ? ^^ 20°C mit fettem Lüfter...? verwirrende Verwirrungen


----------



## T-MAXX (5. November 2018)

Meine alte 1,5 TB HDD hat stolze 14 Stunden gebraucht bis alles auf der 8 TB HDD kopiert war.
Warum das länger als bei einer 4 TB gebraucht hatte ist mir ein Rätsel, obwohl die RpM gleich sind sowie der Cache. 30 MB/s verdammt langsam.
Naja nun sind noch ca. 1/3 der 8 TB frei.
Aber die HDD läuft perfekt, keine Fehler nach der Kopie.

Mir wird beim Gedanken , wenn ich mir vorstelle eine 20 TB HDD zu formatieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2018)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Meine alte 1,5 TB HDD hat stolze 14 Stunden gebraucht bis alles auf der 8 TB HDD kopiert war.
> Warum das länger als bei einer 4 TB gebraucht hatte ist mir ein Rätsel, obwohl die RpM gleich sind sowie der Cache.



Wenn auf der gleichen Fläche mehr Daten liegen sind diese dichter gepackt geschrieben. Dreht die die Platte mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit huschen entsprechend mehr Daten pro Zeit am Schreib-/Lesekopf vorbei.
Oder anders gesagt es wäre sehr seltsam gewesen, wenn die viel größere Platte nicht viel schneller gewesen wäre bei gleichen UPM.


----------



## XT1024 (5. November 2018)

Wäre nicht die interessante Frage, was für Dateien das waren? Kleinkram ist bekanntlich Gift für HDDs.

---
Ich finde die Ausgangsidee trotzdem seltsam.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> ich bleibe beim Voll-Format, da bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite.


Dann bist du sicher, dass die vor dem eigentlichen Kopiervorgang in Ordnung war. Ganz toll. 
Wenn die Daten wirklich sooo wichtig sind, wär nicht *danach* ein Vergleich mit der Quelle nötig?

Nunja, erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht.


----------



## T-MAXX (7. November 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht die interessante Frage, was für Dateien das waren? Kleinkram ist bekanntlich Gift für HDDs.
> 
> ---
> Ich finde die Ausgangsidee trotzdem seltsam.
> ...


Ja, ich habe einen Datenvergleich gemacht, der auch positiv ausgefallen ist. Heute legt fast jeder alles digital ab und wenn es um Dokumente bin ich äußerst penibel.
Bei einem Datenumzug darf man sich nicht blenden lassen, auch wenn jetzt jemand sagen wird, Festplatten können jederzeit ausfallen.
Ich habe schon auf Servern erlebt, das Daten nach der Kopie defekt waren.
Risiken sind überall zu finden, deshalb liegen diese Daten auch bei mir doppelt vor.
Die 1,5 TB volle HDD hatte viele kleine TXT, Excel. docs usw. , da wurde mir im Nachhinein erst bewusst, das dies doch länger gedauert hatte.

Mir wird immer geraten, ich solle alles in einer Online Cloud ablegen, dann wären die Daten sicher aufgehoben.
Ah ja, aber kein Provider bietet 8 TB kostenfrei an und auf der anderen Seite brauche ich hier nichts weiter anzusprechen, da es jeden bekannt was Wolken ausmachen.


----------

